# inside corners with a 1'' gap



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fibertape and fiberfuse will fix it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> fibertape and fiberfuse will fix it


well this is my tape coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> well this is my tape coat


I cant post any good pic here...it will not let me. But I have some here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.786979938015918.1073741891.172599606120624&type=1


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Get the app ice. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice save Ice !! That looked like chore!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Nice save Ice !! That looked like chore!!


he said hay ice how did I do from 1 to 10 .... I said you dont want me to tell you:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

still friends with this guy?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> still friends with this guy?


I told him I dont want o work for him anymore...he said who is going to fix all my work...grrr
he called me today and wanted a bid for another job. I bid it high and he wanted to know why so much...:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Ice, Try a can of expanding foam next time, Shoot that corner full then let it dry and then cut it back square.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I understand that the foam works, but we shouldn't need to carry a hardware store around with us to finish drywall. Imo


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I understand that the foam works, but we shouldn't need to carry a hardware store around with us to finish drywall. Imo


 
Its only a can of foam, I don't carry it around, Just when needed I get some on the way which would only be a few times a year, I just like having something firm behind tape and mud and not floating it in air, Very easy to do.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its only a can of foam, I don't carry it around, Just when needed I get some on the way which would only be a few times a year, I just like having something firm behind tape and mud and not floating it in air, Very easy to do.


Good point Cazamaraz...:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Good point Cazamaraz...:whistling2:


 Lol, Cazamaraz?? Very original Joe


----------

